# Gaited Classes



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaited horse friends--I need your help! What is the difference between gaited pleasure and country pleasure? Also what types of classes would you expect to see/ want to see at a small, local horse show?


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

You can usually compete in both classes and often the winner in one is the winner in the other without any change in the way the horse is shown. Country pleasure is usually lite-shod only and maybe not in other gaited pleasure classes.

That said, country pleasure winners are less animated than other classes. You want it to (cp) look like a very enjoyable and ground covering ride. Gaited pleasure rewards the dirt kicking type of gait.


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

Your country pleasure is more geared towards your high steppers like saddlebreds, arabians, and national show horses. Your gaited classes are more geared towards your gaited breeds like fox trotters and Tennessee walkers.

At a local show I will typically see a Gaited Halter/Model, Open Gaited Pleasure, Fox Trot Pleasure, and Fast Gait; all divided into age groups. I also love when they include fun classes like Egg and Spoon, Water race, and TP Race. My area is dominated by Missouri fox trotters and a few TWHs and RMHs. We usually only allow flat shod/lite shod horses at our shows.

Here are some typical gaited classes in my area: Gaited Halter/Model, Open Gaited Pleasure (2 gait), Open Gaited Pleasure (3 gait), Fox Trot Pleasure (2 gait), Fox Trot Pleasure (3 gait), Gaited Dressage, English Gaited Pleasure (2 gait), English Gaited Pleasure (3 gait),


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

We get almost no 3 gait classes. (sigh)


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you, this cleared things up a lot!


----------

